# rubys sore nose



## chicotah (May 5, 2009)

hi 
my hamster is 5 months old and has a very sore swollen irritated nose.. she has no signs of flu as she has no runny eyes and is not (coughing,sneezing) her stools are normal and she is very active still.. i am very confused by what else it could be... any ideas guys ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

does she bar chew?


----------



## chicotah (May 5, 2009)

nope shes in a rotastak cage and dosent bother to try lol lazy git


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Do you use sawdust or any other dusty cage liner?
If you do , perhaps switch to wooden cat litter.
Otherwise, no idea.
sorry. x


----------



## chicotah (May 5, 2009)

good news it was her food she has a allergy to a certain food lol crazy hamster lol : but at least i can now correct it


----------

